# PharmD Graduated - Will Singapore Companies/Employers Hire Me?



## jamie888 (8 mo ago)

Hello! I graduated from the US as a PharmD (Doctor of Pharmacy). I'm just wondering hows the job market for someone like me in Singapore. Really wanna move there and I'm wondering whats the chances of me landing a job. Thanks!


----------

